# New to using HPS... Need advice



## cyberpunk85 (Sep 8, 2007)

So i went out and decided to buy a 150w HPS bulb tonite but when i saw all the different kinds of HPS Lamps and all the different prices (went to Home Depot) i wasn't sure which one to get to make a suitable grow light set-up, plus i can't afford the expensive fixture.  I was wondering if anyone knew of anywhere to get somewhat cheap HPS Lamps that can be used for growing, oh and the bulb i bought is a medium base, not mogul.  I've been using a 2' two bulb fluoro fixture with ott-lite natural light suppliment plant growing bulbs for the last month but my babies aren't very tall, about 2-5" @ 1 month old and in second pot.  I know they grow much faster and yield more under hps lighting so i would like to be able to take advantage of my new bulb as soon as i can.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 8, 2007)

What's your budget for the light?

If it was me, I'd scrape up enough for the most efficient model (in terms of watts), it should pay itself off if you keep growing for a while.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> So i went out and decided to buy a 150w HPS bulb tonite but when i saw all the different kinds of HPS Lamps and all the different prices (went to Home Depot) i wasn't sure which one to get to make a suitable grow light set-up, plus i can't afford the expensive fixture.  I was wondering if anyone knew of anywhere to get somewhat cheap HPS Lamps that can be used for growing, oh and the bulb i bought is a medium base, not mogul.  I've been using a 2' two bulb fluoro fixture with ott-lite natural light suppliment plant growing bulbs for the last month but my babies aren't very tall, about 2-5" @ 1 month old and in second pot.  I know they grow much faster and yield more under hps lighting so i would like to be able to take advantage of my new bulb as soon as i can.



First off, I would be sure that what you found at the Home Depot was actually an HPS ballast and bulbs. I've been to several Home Depot's in my area and none of them have ever had HPS or MH ballasts/bulbs.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 8, 2007)

try 'sunleaves' bulbs. they're really cheap and a decent quality


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2007)

Achilles said:
			
		

> First off, I would be sure that what you found at the Home Depot was actually an HPS ballast and bulbs. I've been to several Home Depot's in my area and none of them have ever had HPS or MH ballasts/bulbs.



They are in the security lighting section at my local one.
Mine has 50W HPS, 150W HPS, 100W MH Floods.


----------

